# olaaaaa

## Astromarine

bem, isto e mais um daqueles posts newbies de "ola, tou aqui, olhem para mim, mas ninguem me da atencao?"

O meu nome e Abilio Carvalho, e uso linux on and off ha alguns anos. experimentei gentoo uma vez por volta do rc2, mas algumas peripecias com discos levaram a que fosse sol de pouca dura. Mas deu para ver a qualidade da coisa. Agora que tenho de mexer na maquineta outra vez, e que a experiencia mandrake me pos com mau feitio como que por magia (heh) tava a pensar por gentoo outra vez. Entao agora que ca vim e descobri que ha tugas aqui a dar apoio melhor ainda. Como ando emigrado na Suica ate calha bem para manter o contacto.  :Smile: 

Bem, para ja e tudo. Quando aparecerem as primeiras duvidas eu chateio a malta  :Wink: 

Astro

PS - sim, sou um acentofobico. Voces que tentem escrever portugues acentuado com um teclado suico-alemao  :Smile: 

----------

## RoadRunner

Bem vindo Abílio.

Espero que encontres aqui toda a juda que necessitas, e que também possas transmitir os teus conhecimentos, pois ninguém nasce ensinado =)

Vai dando notícias, e apareceno #gentoo-pt na freenode.

Em relação ao teclado, bem visto =) podes sempre tentar a tabela ascii =)

----------

## fghellar

Meu teclado é alemão e eu escrevo português acentuado.  :Razz: 

----------

## Astromarine

pronto, pronto, tá bem... que mau feitio que vocês têm  :Smile: 

Abílio

----------

## darktux

 *Astromarine wrote:*   

> pronto, pronto, tá bem... que mau feitio que vocês têm 
> 
> Abílio

 

É tudo boa gente. E linda acentuação que fizest agora   :Wink: 

----------

